# Super Le Tour Time Capsule



## Schwinny (Jul 28, 2021)

I dont know about you, but I dont consider a 1977 bike vintage. 
But by the rules of vintage, this fits into the classic category.
I was at the Bike Salvage the other day and tucked into the corner were a few new bikes ready to be put on the floor as "Good used for sale."
One look and I couldn't help myself. It looks as good as I imagine myself in the mirror.
All I had to do was put on new bar tape, add a new rear brake cable inside the sheathe and dig out another cable pinch for the caliper. That and a light cleaning.
The tires were flat but nearly new, and they pumped up to 80psi and have held for 5 days so I think they're good.
I can ride it ok but at 25" its 2" taller than I should be riding. 
Original sale price $279.95 with the All Chrome Upgrade.
It'll be fun till it flips.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 29, 2021)

My favorite rider is an 84 white La Tour with touring handlebars.  It is a tall guy bike but light and indestructible. I have a blue one like it made by Panasonic.


----------



## dave429 (Jul 29, 2021)

That sucker is clean! Looks like a super large frame. I always seem to find really clean vintage road bikes with large frames. Problem is I need a pretty common frame size, 22” or 56cm, and I hardly ever find anything that size in as great of condition.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 29, 2021)

That is a sweet one.  I collected lightweights for years.  I could never find one of these with the right frame height.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 29, 2021)

palepainter said:


> That is a sweet one.  I collected lightweights for years.  I could never find one of these with the right frame height.



I know, it seems there are a lot of tall frame bikes I'd like if they were just a bit smaller.
Im 5-11" and can ride this one just fine the way it sits with the seat low and the bars up an inch, its getting on and off that is the issue. I rode it around last night for an hour on the loop and it is like spreading butter, really smooth ride. It's just a matter of time before the decals on the top bar are rubbed off if I keep it up. Stopping and standing polishes the top bar with my crotch. Also wary of racking the jewels, so I may start decorating the walls with it.
Thats acceptable isn't it?    
It was so cheap I couldn't help myself. Just hoping to get it to someone that can appreciate it.


----------

